# Actress Jiah Khan commits suicide



## theterminator (Jun 4, 2013)

> Bollywood actor Jiah Khan has allegedly committed suicide by hanging herself at her residence in Juhu, Mumbai late Monday night, police said.
> 
> According to the police, her maid, watchman and neighbours are being interrogated to find out her last visitors.



Actor Jiah Khan commits suicide | The Hindu


----------



## varun004 (Jun 4, 2013)

so sad. she was so beautiful.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 4, 2013)

wonder what was the reason?


----------



## rst (Jun 4, 2013)

Really shocking

I liked her performance in Ghajini ,Nishabd


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 4, 2013)

RIP. Really sad. Fame and name, but no peace(though it can happen to anyone). Perhaps the saying all that glitters is not gold still holds true.
I "hope" our sensible TV channels as per their norms show all her item numbers to gain some TRP.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2013)

ooh thats sad ....she got a great break with amitabh in nishabd


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 4, 2013)

Youth wasted :/


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 4, 2013)

Really sad news  Was there a suicide note?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2013)

very very sad & shocking
RIP


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2013)

She was in Ghajini too.

RIP.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 4, 2013)

Only saw this now ! Surprisingly shocking . RIP


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 4, 2013)

all the bollywood glitters are not glod.
one youth wasted
RIP


----------



## vickybat (Jun 4, 2013)

I guess there's more to it than meets the eye. It can be a conspired murder too. 

Yesterday i watched a movie named "Waitress" starring Keri Russel as the lead. The director Adrienne Shelly, who was also cast in the movie, was murdered in her apartment way back in 2006.
She was found hanged in her bathroom with a bed sheet wrapped around her neck, tied with the bathtub overhung drape bars.

It looked like a suicide to everyone, and had no suicide note just like the case here. US police eventually with careful investigation,  found the culprit to be a 19 year old mason who worked at a construction. He was Adrienne's neighbor or something and killed her when she caught him stealing from her purse.

This could also have some sort of history like the above and if police investigates the matter properly, then maybe they can find some concrete details to rule it as a suicide or otherwise.

RIP


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2013)

As far as Indian police are investigating, its a suicide.

RIP.


----------



## jasku (Jun 4, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I guess there's more to it than meets the eye. It can be a conspired murder too.
> 
> Yesterday i watched a movie named "Waitress" starring Keri Russel as the lead. The director Adrienne Shelly, who was also cast in the movie, was murdered in her apartment way back in 2006.
> She was found hanged in her bathroom with a bed sheet wrapped around her neck, tied with the bathtub overhung drape bars.
> ...



I concur, there could be more to this, especially with the latest happenings, one should never take anything for granted!


----------



## Krow (Jun 4, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> As far as Indian police are investigating, its a suicide.
> 
> RIP.


Generalisation. Meh.


----------



## roypurohit (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah... it might be the case of depression or distressed about her career... it might be a classic conspiracy as suicide note not found... can't say anything without any evidence... but my admiration is always with her.. RIP


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2013)

If this really is about her career, then committing suicide is dumb.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 4, 2013)

No more  'jiya'


----------



## Limitless (Jun 4, 2013)

RIP


----------



## TheLetterD (Jun 5, 2013)

So... the indian police just said its a 'suicide' due to 'relationship problems' and called it a day.
So sad.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 5, 2013)

RIP... May her soul rest in peace

(_She was is movie 'houseful' too_)


----------



## satyamsit (Jun 5, 2013)

May her soul rest in peace... :'(


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 5, 2013)

Who is she? 
Oh yeah she came in that film with Amitabh Bachan.
RIP


----------



## d3p (Jun 5, 2013)

Ohhh...Sh!t..

May the *Sexy Soul* Rest In Peace.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't care. Celebs are IMO given too much attention.


----------



## reddick (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm too sad to hear this ... As media says tht she was depressed as she dsn't hv any work after Ghajini n her recent Hyderabad audition also went fruitless , These circumstances forced her to do this ... But God knows what may d truth


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I don't care. Celebs are IMO given too much attention.


Celebs are born for too much attention & popularity...  paparazzi


----------



## d3p (Jun 6, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Celebs are born for too much attention & popularity...  paparazzi



That's the reason, they are called "Celebrities"


----------



## lakeport (Jun 6, 2013)

theres a kid in jaipur somewhere, who committed suicide after hearing about her death

12-year-old boy commits suicide after hearing news of Jiah Khan's death - The Times of India



dashing.sujay said:


> I don't care.



this. i mean hundreds of kids die of hunger everyday, and nobody cares.. WTF.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 6, 2013)

^you gotta be shitting me .... that kid is the same class of people who would commit suicide thinking that Shaktimaan will save them.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 7, 2013)

lakeport said:


> theres a kid in jaipur somewhere, who committed suicide after hearing about her death
> 
> 12-year-old boy commits suicide after hearing news of Jiah Khan's death - The Times of India



How dumb can one get?? Speechless


----------



## rst (Jun 7, 2013)

this life is precious.

 i don't know why people do such things

they have no value for their lifes


----------



## Alok (Jun 11, 2013)

RIP. I liked her in Ghajini.


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2013)

> Rabiya claimed that Suraj and Jiah were in a live-in relationship for the past one year and alleged that Suraj must have assaulted her as was evident by the bruises on her chin and neck.
> 
> “We are verifying whether Suraj assaulted her or not. We are waiting for the post mortem and forensic reports which may throw light on the fact. Rabiya also claimed Suraj had promised Jiah that he would marry her,” said another officer. “We are also trying to figure out whether Suraj had actually hit Jiah on the day of the incident and whether she was upset after Suraj sent her a ‘break-up bouquet’ in the evening,”


Jiah Khan suicide: 5 love letters tumble out of Suraj Pancholi's closet - Entertainment - DNA


----------



## lakeport (Jun 21, 2013)

y'all are giving this bish way too much attention.. whats happening.. finished all games?


----------

